# Restrooms in a Self-storage Site



## Rick18071 (Jan 20, 2021)

3 new self-storage buildings in a self-storage area where there is an existing office and 6 other existing self-storage buildings. There is no accessible route to the restroom on the exterior because of a slope but they can use this:
*Exceptions:*

1. An _accessible route _is not required between _accessible_

buildings, _accessible _facilities, _accessible _elements

and _accessible _spaces that have, as the only

means of access between them, a vehicular way not

providing for pedestrian access.

No work being done in the office.  The route inside the office to the restroom including the entrance door is not accessible. Since the exception only says "an accessible route is not required" and does not say just the area that only has a vehicular way it seems to me that it means the whole accessible route (exterior and interior) is exempted.

 Does the exception include the whole route including the interior of the office or just the route on the exterior?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> 3 new self-storage buildings in a self-storage area where there is an existing office and 6 other existing self-storage buildings. There is no accessible route to the restroom on the exterior because of a slope but they can use this:
> *Exceptions:*
> 
> 1. An _accessible route _is not required between _accessible_
> ...


imho
NO. Interior of the office, is not covered by exception.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 21, 2021)

Since the office is existing is the IEBC used?


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2021)

id agree with Mark as that exception is covering connection of buildings on a site, not the buildings themselves per se...And then I would go IBC ch 29 for the new building plumbing fixtures. Then use 2902.3.2 to allow them within 500' on the same site.....If it does not drive you to install new or more (you might get a 20% increase OL gimmie), then I would look more closely into IEBC for upgrades...


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2021)

So what part of the IEBC would be used for the office (where the rest room is) and which is not part of this permit and is not having any work in it. I don't understand why the IEBC would be used at all for 3 brand new buildings.


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2021)

As I said...if the required bathrooms were in the office, I could get there through this:

705.2 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary
function. Where an alteration affects the accessibility to a, or
contains an area of, primary function, the route to the primary
function area shall be accessible. The accessible route to the
primary function area shall include toilet facilities and drinking
fountains serving the area of primary function.


----------

